# Poker tables



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

I may try and do a run through on the many routing applications on a poker table I have fair priced tables and high priced tables. Because I fear my building days are coming to an end I feel its time to share if it's of value..


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

It’s true what they say, you can’t have enough clamps . Awesome work as always ,and a really niche product you found there . 
AsI mentioned before , I’d get into building those ,but I think it may be too much of a gamble


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

I just sold a bunch of clamps. No place to put them...


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Beautiful work, Something to be proud of.


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

Thx the tables are about 15 years old. Il, try and post build pictures that I have soon.


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

Again and as always on such things patterns.At one time poker was the latest crave. Everyone was on the look out for a game whether free or a few dollars to play it was fun.

I personally love a competitive game. Money or not, but I knew that having the patterns allows me to make many with the thinking part partially eliminated..

After looking what ohers did I found I didn't like things and other things I enhanced with my own personal touches.

I made a few, I also made a lot of blanks I eventually gave away as my interest dwindled During this time I changed jobs and it was very demanding and the shop then went down the tube...


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

I've been having a discussion with myself about making another for a couple months. I started a 10 man table but I really want a round table. 

Guess in stuck in pause on this one...


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

wonderful work


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Rebelwork Woodworking said:


> Again and as always on such things patterns.At one time poker was the latest crave. Everyone was on the look out for a game whether free or a few dollars to play it was fun.
> 
> I personally love a competitive game. Money or not, but I knew that having the patterns allows me to make many with the thinking part partially eliminated..
> 
> ...





Rebelwork Woodworking said:


> Again and as always on such things patterns.At one time poker was the latest crave. Everyone was on the look out for a game whether free or a few dollars to play it was fun.
> 
> I personally love a competitive game. Money or not, but I knew that having the patterns allows me to make many with the thinking part partially eliminated..
> 
> ...


It's intriguing to watch the process. That's quite an undertaking. I'm impressed and I admire your ability.


----------

